# Freud Adjustable (Ogee) rail and Stile Bit Set



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Freud make the best and sharpest and longest lasting router bits. 
Same on saw blades.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Can you post a link to where you found the Woodcraft instructions, I have this set and the set up like you say is difficult.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is a link.
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000733AA.pdf

I don't think this is where I originally found it, but it is the same pdf.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks as the bit comes with a very small printout instruction the PDF will help quite a bit at least I can zoom it.


----------



## mobilepaul (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi johnny,

Good review and I know this is a late post to reply but anyone reading your review now can find very detailed instructions in the form of a pdfs at freud's site. Here is the addy http://www.freudtools.com/p-429-premier-adjustable-rail-amp-stile-bits.aspx. There are also 5 videos on youtube that show segments of the bits in action.

Paul


----------



## mobilepaul (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, one further note, if you watch the video of the Freud guy making the door frames, he too has a gap right where your gap is. I am wondering if that is a flaw in the geometry of this new line of bits?

Paul


----------

